# Big shoutout to Chris V.



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

No, I don't know him, and have only stalked him on PFF, but many thanks for his posts about fishing artificials in the surf. I only get to come down about 5/6 times a year and this weekend has been the best surf fishing I've ever had. We've hit flounder, ladies, blues and more all on artificials from 5am-8am. Thanks again for your posts Chris.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Go by Sams on Canal road and visit with Chris. He has skill beyond his years for sure. And buy stuff. Lots of stuff. He'll appreciate it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where did this incident occur, cory?
some beach, some where as the song goes?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Perdido Key, Jack.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

We've hit several spots here, it's worked every where.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm glad my posts helped, that's what they're for. I appreciate the kind words and wish you luck on your next trip!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris is one of the reasons why this forum hasn't degenerated into a troll-fest that can be seen on some of the other big fishing forums that will remain unnamed.

You can always expect courteous and informative posts from Chris no matter the subject. When I got to meet him in person a few years ago, I felt like I'd already known him for years.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*Chris V*

I,am lucky enough to live a mile or so
from Sam.s so i get to go in and bother Chris as often as I feel like it.We do not always talk about fishing but he is a great young man to spend alittle time with and he will not disapoint.He want,s everybody to catch fish and he is more than willing to give you all the information he has(and he has alot).Stop in and say hi,Mike and Chris have everything you need to catch whatever you want to catch, and with Chris,s help you will catch fish!


----------

